# Powerhead Too Strong?



## JeFFLo

i purchased a used koralia 1050 for elong in a 20 gal but it seems too strong for the tank. i tried different positions and he didnt like it very much. so i took it out. i put it back in and its currently positioned on the back of the tank on the top left corner shooting down diagonally toward the front. now my elong sits at the top right corner of my tank. this seems to be a dead spot for him. hes not breathing hard or looks stressed but i know hes pissed that i put it back in lol. shoulda i just leave it running for a few days and let him adjust to the current? or will this be bad since he wont have time to rest?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

You could try putting it midway in the tank pointing up at the surface. If thats still too strong for him id take it out until you upgrade


----------



## Nzac

turn it off at night for him. give it a few days running see if he gets used to it and likes it. I have a 750 in each of my 55's and 75's, I could maybe step those up to a 1050, but that 1050 may be a little extreme for a 20 gallon, though it will be nice once he gets a bigger home.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I wouldn't be turning it on and off every day or you will burn it out alot quicker.


----------



## Nzac

but a 1050 is an evoloution iirc and those are made to run on wavemakers... but I only turn mine off once a week during water changes, when I turn them back on they are in reverse, then I have to turn off on again to get the regular flow.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Nzac said:


> but a 1050 is an evoloution iirc and those are made to run on wavemakers...


My mistake. If it can be run on a wavemaker it should be fine. I have the old series and I know there is a normal version and a more expensive wave maker version. Are all evo series ones capable of being on wave makers then?


----------



## Nzac

looking at foster and smith I would say yes...
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4586+21971&pcatid=21971


----------



## JeFFLo

yeah the 1050 is the evolution series. i figured it would be ok since it doesnt produce a direct stream. how will i know when he is use to it? he seems to be gettin whirled around when hes not in a dead spot. is there a way to adjust the output on these?


----------



## Nzac

if its that bad, it's probably just way too much for the tank. Any acess to a regular normal little powerhead like what people used to put on their undergravel filters?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I agree if he is being blown around either he is too small for it or the powerhead is too large for the tank. When the elong is bigger and in a bigger tank then you can use it. Did you try pointing it at the surface to there is no direct flow in the tank?


----------



## Ba20

The Koralia Evo 1050, puts out One Thousand fifty gallons per hour and your using it in a 20 gallon, maybe you should try a koralia nano. I cant believe no one caught this.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Ba20 said:


> The Koralia Evo 1050, puts out One Thousand fifty gallons per hour and your using it in a 20 gallon, maybe you should try a koralia nano. I cant believe no one caught this.


 I caught it but he already knows it is probably too strong. I have a k4 which is abit more gph and it isn't overly powerful. On a 20g it would probably be too much but I think it could be possible if he points it to the surface or at the walls and gives some rock/wood for hiding spots and to break the current. Ideally a smaller model would be better but at this point id just keep this and possibly store it until you get a bigger tank as a 20g won't last too long anyways.


----------



## JeFFLo

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I agree if he is being blown around either he is too small for it or the powerhead is too large for the tank. When the elong is bigger and in a bigger tank then you can use it. Did you try pointing it at the surface to there is no direct flow in the tank?


yeah i just moved it half way and pointed it upwards. gonna see if its better for him.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

JeFFLo said:


> I agree if he is being blown around either he is too small for it or the powerhead is too large for the tank. When the elong is bigger and in a bigger tank then you can use it. Did you try pointing it at the surface to there is no direct flow in the tank?


yeah i just moved it half way and pointed it upwards. gonna see if its better for him.
[/quote]
What do you have in the tank to break up flow? Ideally you would have a smaller power head for this tanksize though you may be able to get away with this one if you do purely indirect flow but you will have to see how strong the indirect flow is.


----------



## JeFFLo

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I agree if he is being blown around either he is too small for it or the powerhead is too large for the tank. When the elong is bigger and in a bigger tank then you can use it. Did you try pointing it at the surface to there is no direct flow in the tank?


yeah i just moved it half way and pointed it upwards. gonna see if its better for him.
[/quote]
What do you have in the tank to break up flow? Ideally you would have a smaller power head for this tanksize though you may be able to get away with this one if you do purely indirect flow but you will have to see how strong the indirect flow is.
[/quote]

had driftwood but he didnt really use it as a hiding spot and it was too large for the tank so i took it out. now its just plants.


----------



## Smoke

Powerheads are not necessary. Especially if they look like they're causing discomfort to your P. You can get a much smaller one so that your P can be chill and then go into it as needed.


----------



## Inflade

How large is your fish. You are probably going to have to upgrade your tank so I would start shopping around for a tank now. When a good deal comes up, you can pick it up and transfer the fish over.

I would leave the powerhead out for the time being. He obviously doesn't like it.


----------

